
Cloudflare Post-Mortem Missing? - chupa-chups
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-outage/?missing
======
chupa-chups
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20336332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20336332)

